# Ruido en dimmer peligroso o no



## Alloy (Ago 9, 2013)

Buenas, constui este dimmer:




El diac es un db3 y el triac un bta41 de 600V con disipador.

La carga son resistencias halogenas.

Si en la carga pongo una bombilla la regula perfectamente sin ruido.
Si en la carga pongo un halogeno, lo regula pero mete ruido, conforme mas halogenos  pongo mas ruido mete hasta sonar fuerte como una mosca si pongo 4 o mas. 

Si permito todo el paso de corriente con el dimmer no hay ruido. Y si conecto los halogenos sin el dimmer tampoco tengo ruido.

EL circuito y el mismo PCB ha sido testeado por otras personas con la misma carga de halogenos y no han tenido problemas de ruido, no se porque yo si tengo...

Este ruido puede ser peligroso? o puedo utilizarlo sin problemas?


----------



## Alloy (Ago 9, 2013)

Le he puesto un toroide de tv bastante grande de unas 50 vueltas de espira en serie con la carga y sigue igual.

Cambie los halogenos y probe con otro de otra estufa y este no mete ruido, puede ser que los otros halogenos esten mal?

Al menos quiera saber si ese ruido puede ser peligroso.

Gracias un saludo


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 9, 2013)

Curioso yo acabo de hacer el mismo circuito con el mismo bta41-600 pero para manejar una resistencia de calefaccion. El ruido que comentas tambien lo hace al principio hasta que comienza a calentar un poco la resistencia y luego desaparece el ruido.

Es normal hasta cierto punto pues estas aplicando 50 Hz que son facilmente audibles y para colmo estamos modificando el disparo, te cuento que ese primer pcb que hice me quedo muy feo, luego volvi a hacer el pcb pero modificando todo, las pistas mas grandes, lo mas cerca posible al triac y magicamente desaparecio.

Un ejemplo, te has dado cuenta que cuando conectas un transformador grandote se escucha un zumbido, es lo mismo que pasa en tu circuito.

Imaginate cuando el triac se dispara cuando la corriente esta en su pico mas grande, es lo mismo que pasa cuando conectas el trafo, es como si practicamente fuera un corto y mucha corriente fluje y todo el armazon vibra.


Trata de acomodor los cables para que no esten cercas y vibren cuando conmuta el triac, y prueba a poner una red snubber al triac, cosa que para lamparas de halogeno no creo que sea necesaria


----------



## Alloy (Ago 9, 2013)

Compañero gracias por interesarte, pero ya comprobe que con otro halogeno no metia este ruido. Debe ser que los halogenos con los que estube experimentando o son de mala calidad o tienen mal estado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2013)

Si el ruido tiene alguna similitud a un "Grillo" sonando en forma continua, busca fuentes de vibración mecánica del TRIAC y/o DIAC.
No creo que sea peligroso.


----------



## Alloy (Ago 9, 2013)

Ya mire eso fogonazo. Pero como explicas que con una resistencia de halogeno haga ruido y con otra no? 

A decir verdad la resistencia que provoca ruido electrico(y el ruido es mayor cuantas mas resistencias haya) parece de menor calidad y al agitarla suena como un sonajero, la otra tambien vibra pero no tanto

El ruido electrico es tipo birrrrrrrrrr y si quito el magnetotermico (uno que meti yo al principio del circuito, en la casa hay otro  masen el cuadro) el ruido disminuye a la mitad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2013)

Tal vez tenga algo que ver si las lámparas son con filamento helicoidal Simple o Doble.
Trata de ver los filamentos con una lupa.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2013)

si lo que llamas halogenas son solo resistivas, pues hay algun componente :

puede ser un C.

yo hice muchisimos dimmers  y NO tiene por que hacer ese ruido , ruido que si conozco , por que alguna vez tuve, y de nuevo :
algun componente de medio pelo .


----------



## Alloy (Ago 10, 2013)

Los componentes apostaría que son buenos. 

Las dos resistencias son helicoidales, las que más ruido hacen están como más sueltas y además parece que.Son dobles, casi seguro.

Muchas gracias por la colaboración de todos! Voy a dar malas las resistencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2013)

Yo no me preocuparía ni un poco por el ruido.
Armé dimmer´s que quedaron ruidosos y nunca tuve inconvenientes.
Incluso he armado alguno que otro dimmer combinado para audiorrítmico que chillaban al compás de la música y nada con eso.


----------



## efrainfrain (May 30, 2014)

Quisiera consultar, por que estoy por fabricar un dimmer igual al del circuito de este posteo pero voy a usar un BTA40 600, tengo entendido que es encapsiulado rd91, una de las cosas que no se si es aislado ese triac o como deberia aislarlo que otras precauciones deberia tomar,etc, nunca realice un dimmer y estoy necesitando hacer uno para controlar 6 velas de cuarzo de 400W cada una... con este circuito andaria bien?

muchas gracias


----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

@efrainfrain con este lo podes controlar...













Si con un Triac de mas potencia te sirve mucho mejor, no hay necesidad de aislarlo simplemente aplicas un poco de grasa siliconada para que haga un buen contacto con el disipador, si es para controlar cada vela te recomiendo un Dimmer para cada una, en la web se recomiendo usar potenciómetros con eje plástico para tener mejor aislación.

Link donde esta alojado el proyecto: http://guiatronica.com.ar/dimmer-para-400w-regulacion-de-luces/


----------



## efrainfrain (May 30, 2014)

Bunisimo, agradesco muchisimo tu respuesta, la verdad no tenia presente lo del pote con eje plastico... esta bueno el circuito y es similar al que tenia pensado hacer... lo unico que veo es que es para 400wy lo que necesito son 400w por 6 = 2400W y deben ser simultaneamente, no individual... supongo que cambiando el triac por el que consigo aca (bta40 600) no deberia tener problema, puede ser?... y una cosita mas, la bobina puedo omitirla? lei por ahi que es para cargas inductivas y lo mio es netamente resistivo... es asi? o estoy confundido?... de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## fer1100rt (May 30, 2014)

Pues yo creo que es el condensador, pues suelen meter ruido al vibrar sus placas 

Un saludo


----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

efrainfrain dijo:


> Bunisimo, agradesco muchisimo tu respuesta, la verdad no tenia presente lo del pote con eje plastico... esta bueno el circuito y es similar al que tenia pensado hacer... lo unico que veo es que es para 400wy lo que necesito son 400w por 6 = 2400W y deben ser simultaneamente, no individual... supongo que cambiando el triac por el que consigo aca (bta40 600) no deberia tener problema, puede ser?... y una cosita mas, la bobina puedo omitirla? lei por ahi que es para cargas inductivas y lo mio es netamente resistivo... es asi? o estoy confundido?... de nuevo muchas gracias


 
efrainfrain el circuito anterior es para controlar cargas de 400W, la bobina es para evitar RF interferencias electromagnéticas, aquí te dejo otro circuito que por lo que veo no eres amante a los inductores, en cuanto a controlar las 6 velas por decirlo así, con uno solo no te va a servir es mucha potencia, lo que debes hacer es que construir los 6 te salen económicos, para controlarlos con 1 solo potenciómetro triple, como el de la imagen que al mismo tiempo puedes regular los 6, el BTA40 600b es un Triac de 40Amp a 600V, para 500W-1000W, pero ese se calienta mucho necesita de un buen disipador, agarra el consejo que te doy construye los 6 si alguno falla puedes cambiarlo fácilmente, con uno solo y mas de 2600W esa potencia te va a dar lio.


----------



## efrainfrain (May 30, 2014)

muchas gracias Yetrox .... si, es sierto que no estoy muy encariñado con las bobinas, sinceramente estoy negado a hacerlas y no vienen comercialemnte...jajajaja.... muy comodo de mi parte no?

con lo que te voy a preguntar vas a decir huuuu que duro que es este tipo... pero si soporta 40A el BTA40 600... y mis precarios caluclos dicen, si voy a trabajar 220v a 40a son como 8000w... de seguro en algo me equivoco... jajajaj

la idea del potenciometro triple es la posta... pero hay otro problema  eso nunca lo vi ni por asomo donde yo vivo y cada vez se consiguen menos cosas en mi pais, voy a preguntar, pero duuuuudo muuuucho conseguir eso... de todas formas muchjas gracias...


y otra cosa, en este moemnto es lo unico que consigo de triac de potencia BTA40 600v....


----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

efrainfrain dijo:


> muchas gracias Yetrox .... si, es sierto que no estoy muy encariñado con las bobinas, sinceramente estoy negado a hacerlas y no vienen comercialemnte...jajajaja.... muy comodo de mi parte no?
> 
> con lo que te voy a preguntar vas a decir huuuu que duro que es este tipo... pero si soporta 40A el BTA40 600... y mis precarios caluclos dicen, si voy a trabajar 220v a 40a son como 8000w... de seguro en algo me equivoco... jajajaj
> 
> ...


 
No te preocupes, como ya te lo había comentando antes y si así deseas construirlo, contruye un Dimmer para Reballing y tema solucionado, aquí te dejo el esquema puede controlar hasta 9 Velas de 400W, eso si debes colocarle un buen disipador al Triac, el que vas a usar es de mucha potencia y se calienta muchooo es lo que he tratado de decirte

Con respecto a los Potenciómetros si no se consiguen solo es emparejarlos, es tomar 3 potenciómetros dobles soldarlos entre si, eso si que el eje quede empotrado uno tras el otro, pero si es mucho mejor un Potenciómetro con eje de plástico para estos circuitos.



Link de donde se encuentra alojado el proyecto: http://www.reballing.es/viewtopic.php?t=444


----------



## efrainfrain (May 30, 2014)

Gracias de nuevo,  exactamente para eso lo quiero,  reballing,  intentare hacerlo con el bta40, por que es el único que consigo y le pondre un  disipador de micro am2 de pc, andara? Y si no es mucho pedir,  para una resistencia calefactora de pistola de calor convencional que su etiqueta dice 1500w debere usar un  dimmer igual o con uno más chico por ejemplo con un  bt138 andara?


----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

efrainfrain dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo, exactamente para eso lo quiero, reballing, intentare hacerlo con el bta40, por que es el único que consigo y le pondre un disipador de micro am2 de pc, andara? Y si no es mucho pedir, para una resistencia calefactora de pistola de calor convencional que su etiqueta dice 1500w debere usar un dimmer igual o con uno más chico por ejemplo con un bt138 andara?


 

@efrainfrain, ten en cuenta que con un solo Dimmer, lo que regula es la temperatura mas no el flujo de aire, para tener una pistola para trabajos reballing en mejor una con control, tanto que disminuya el flujo de aire y la temperatura, pero el flujo de aire se puede disminuir de forma mecánica o con un pequeño regulador, lo que equivale a construir 1 regulador para el motor con un LM317 y un Dimmer pequeño para la temperatura


----------



## efrainfrain (May 30, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @efrainfrain, ten en cuenta que con un solo Dimmer, lo que regula es la temperatura mas no el flujo de aire, para tener una pistola para trabajos reballing en mejor una con control, tanto que disminuya el flujo de aire y la temperatura, pero el flujo de aire se puede disminuir de forma mecánica o con un pequeño regulador, lo que equivale a construir 1 regulador para el motor con un LM317 y un Dimmer pequeño para la temperatura



Perfecto,  eso lo tenía en cuenta,  tengo que ver de cuantos volt es el motor y hacerle una fuente regulada con un 317... ahora a conseguir todo y manos a la obra,  si todo sale bien estare subiendo fotos...  Mil gracias me sirvió cada uno de tus consejos


----------

